# GAD and OCD....has anyone been diagnosed with these and still been allowed to eg



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi im juat wandering if anyone has been diagnosed with GAD and/or OCD and stil been allowed to eggshare 

The reason I ask if I suffer with anxiety and ocd  self diagnosed but i know how i feel and how i behave...thing is I'm really struggling atm to deal with this but I'm worried that if I go to the doctors and explain how im feeling and get diagnosed with either of these or both that it could hinder my chances of becoming a sharer which is the onky way that we can go for another round of icsi

My partner doesn't understand as he has never suffered with anxiety, depression or OCD and I have no one to talk to I don't want to speak to my mom as she will worry and tbh I don't like people knowing how fragile I am....i come across quite hard and in control but atm I really feel as though I'm losing control of everything the only thing that keeps me strong and keeps me going is my son 

Sorry for the me post but i just need some advice on what would be the best thing to do

Thanks guys


----------



## Spanglyboo (May 18, 2014)

Could you go to counselling privately and tell them not to contact your gp? That way you could get some advise and talk to someone and still continue with donation when you feel stronger mentally


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have been thinking about counselling tbh I know that my clinic offer it for free when egg sharing 

Normally I just push through it all but I'm drained because it's such an effort to keep myself on track 

I know I need to go the doctors and get diagnosed with ocd and stuff because it is such a hindrance and I also know that they can medicate you to help with it which I feel would help the best and in the last 6 years its has definitely got worse 

Thank you for replying though hun


----------

